# Where in London for lovely dinner??



## charlie321 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hellooo!  

I'm hoping for some advice. I turn 30   in the summer and thought it would be a bit of a treat to eat at a fancy (..ish) restuarant in London. I really love Italian food and have a couple Jamie Oliver books so his Fifteen restaurant was the obvious choice, but as I don't live in London or have the finances for anything dearer than Pizza Express I don't know where else to try.  Can anyone suggest a really nice Italian in London that isn't too expensive but good for a birthday celebration? Also if there's anyone that has actually been to Fifteen I'd love to hear all about it!

Many thanks
x
Charlie
Ps Please don't suggest Gordon Ramsey's place as I think he's one of his own favourite words (no offense to Gordon Ramsey fans of course  )


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello

We ate at Fifteen in Newquay and it was fab. We have also been to Claridges and tried their taster menu which was £70 a head for 5/6 courses and were very impressed. We also went to Marco Pierre White's Italian restaurant in London but were really disappointed. 
I went to uni in London and we go a few times a year and try to stay in diff hotels/ diff areas so are becoming experts now!!
PL x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Here's a couple of websites. I've been to both, at The Orrery we had the taster menu - utterly delicious. At Vertigo we just had cocktails and snack but it was very cool!

http://www.orreryrestaurant.co.uk/

http://www.vertigo42.co.uk/

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## zoooooommmmm (Aug 5, 2009)

How about Aldo Zilli's place in Soho, Zilli fish. Can't get much more Italian if you like seafood and priced not to break the bank . Plus you can have a pricate party there if you want

http://www.zillirestaurants.co.uk/fish/

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I haven't been to 15 but my friend did for lunch and did rave about it but they did book a long way in advance. Re: Jamie Oliver- he has opend a a great chain I have been to the one in Brighton and he has one in canary wharf if you are in London. In the Brighton one it is great atmosphere, rustic and good food, but you can't book unless there are a certain amount of people but they give you a bleeper and call you while you have drinks. I like it and it isn't expensive.

http://www.jamieoliver.com/italian/canary-wharf has one in

Also you cna get some great deals on toptable like 50% of food and sometime 50% off the whole bill in some of the swanky restaurants.

God luck and hope that you have a great birthday

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## JasmineX (Dec 5, 2009)

I work just near the Fifteen restaurant in London. Have been there a couple of times for lunch. The food is delicious and at lunch they do an offer price for 2 courses or  for 3, with the "meal deal" selection picked from from the A La Carte menu.  They have a posh upstairs restaurant and then downstairs is the more relaxed "Brasserie". I have always eaten downstairs and its lovely. The foccacia is to die for - soft, squidgy, and tasty.

Just remembered I went there for an evening dinner a few years ago for a friends birthday and Jamie himself was there! He came and wished her happy birthday and went and greeted the diners  

J
XXXXXX


----------



## charlie321 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys that's all really helpful info  

Charlie
x


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

i think you generally struggle to find a _bad_ italian restaurant tbh...

i'd be tempted just to ask the hotel staff where's good nearby. rather than go to a chain


----------



## charlie321 (Feb 2, 2009)

We're staying with friends not at a Hotel. They've never been and are a bit like me and don't really go out much so I'm relying on all you fab helpers!   They live in north London which isn't too far from Fifteen so I think that's probably the one we'll go to. Really appreciate all the advice though. If I'm lucky we might book the posh upstairs restuarant and hopefully blag a booth. I think ladies like us deserve a treat!

xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I just got these voucher codes through for London restaurants, hope they help

http://www.lastminute.com/site/entertainment/restaurants/product_list.html?CATID=101838&restaurants=1&source=AffCJ-3168497&mpch=ads

and this

http://www.lastminute.com/site/entertainment/restaurants/london-restaurant-week?source=AffCJ-3168497&mpch=ads

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## charlie321 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thankyou Profeesor Waffle. They're really useful sites. I have bookmarked!  x


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

charlie321 said:


> Can anyone suggest a really nice Italian in London that isn't too expensive but good for a birthday celebration? Also if there's anyone that has actually been to Fifteen I'd love to hear all about it!


Try Il Bordellos in Wapping E1 It's in an old part of East London, coble streets and the atmosphere is fantastic. We love it here and always book it for Birthdays and Celebrations.


----------

